# 350z wheels on 300zx



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

I am thinking about buying some 05 350z wheels for my 84 300zx. i was wondering if the bolts will line up and upgrading from a 16 to a 17 will change anything. thank you


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

These are 05 350Z wheels on my old 88 NA. I also have them on my 87 Turbo. You will need a 10mm spacer in the front so the center cap will fit on. I used 1" adapters on the 87 Turbo to get the tires out to the lip. They will fit the bolt pattern just fine. watch for the tires rubbing on the struts. These wheels are staggered. 17 X 7.5 in front and 17 X 8 in the rear.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage



Would you at least add some words of encouragement instead of a link?

On a side note, it's good to see your site up again.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Would you at least add some words of encouragement instead of a link?
> 
> On a side note, it's good to see your site up again.


Not sure what words of encouragement would accomplish that the pictures on the page don't. He has a 50th AE and he's asking about the 17" Z33 wheels. The pictures on the page are of a 50th AE with the 17" Z33 wheels. Done and done.

And if my page is down, it's generally only for a few hours while the host company is "upgrading" their servers.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Not sure what words of encouragement would accomplish that the pictures on the page don't. He has a 50th AE and he's asking about the 17" Z33 wheels. The pictures on the page are of a 50th AE with the 17" Z33 wheels. Done and done.
> 
> And if my page is down, it's generally only for a few hours while the host company is "upgrading" their servers.


I was being funny but I guess your not in the mood. I simply want you to write a few words with your link like you just did. If it was anybody else I would have deleted that link. 

Have a beer and relax, ok tough guy?

BTW, the 05 rims look good on the z31.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry. Humor and sarcasm don't translate well in written text. But I'll be sure to do so next time.


----------



## mwolvin (May 21, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Sorry. Humor and sarcasm don't translate well in written text. But I'll be sure to do so next time.


That's why I use extreme sarcasm and try to never be serious.



I think the Z33 wheels look good too. . ..


----------



## 50thZ (Aug 2, 2008)

hey guys thanks a lot for your input! AZ-ZBUM you helped my a lot. Thats a nice 50th you have and 350.


----------

